
Global Music Sales Fell 7% in 2008. (Is this business dead?) - AndrewWarner
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/17/business/media/17music.html?ref=business
======
imgabe
I think total revenue is a poor way to measure the demand for music. The
delivery of music recently became a lot more efficient now that songs can be
downloaded online. It only makes sense that revenues would decline because a
lot of the overhead that was built into the price has disappeared. It also
doesn't help that for years the music industry conspired to keep the price of
CDs artificially high.

------
AndrewWarner
No industry could survive with this kind of decline. This is untenable.
Something revolutionary needs to happen, and it can't come from within because
they're too busy protecting the current, failing system.

